# SANTIAGO AP #1: A Visit to Keepsake (Pathfinder)



## Morrus (Nov 9, 2013)

Morrus has just uploaded SANTIAGO AP #1: A Visit to Keepsake (Pathfinder) to the downloads area.

Welcome to the first adventure in the SANTIAGO: A Myth of the Far Future adventure path for the Pathfinder RPG! In this adventure for 1st-level heroes, the PCs hunt down their first bounty, receive information about the greatest outlaw ever to live,


----------

